# proftpd welcome.msg variablen



## BingoXL (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf meinem Debian Server proftpd installt.
Ss läuft alles wunderbar.

Ich würde jedoch gerne in die welcome.msg die
anzahl der derzeitigen user sowie die serverzeit u. einige trafik details ausgeben

In den Docus habe ich leider keine Liste der Variablen gefunden. 
Könnte mir daher jemand eine Liste der verfügbaren Variablen für die
welcome.msg geben

Danke !


----------



## DiveSurfer (6. Januar 2004)

tach also hier sollte dir geholfen werden ...
http://www.proftpd.de/26.0.html
so weit ich weiss sind die variablen nur für das log gedacht aber sie funktionieren auch in einer date ...

wenn nicht musst mal unter http://www.proftpd.de das board durchforsten diese frage wurde schon öfter gestellt ...


p.s. ich glaube das sollte dir helfen 
http://www.proftpd.de/forum2/viewtopic.php?t=612


----------

